# What is a good ping # ?



## xray23 (Jul 18, 2008)

I used speedtest.net to check my ping ( not sure what that means) and douwnload speed and upload speed. Results were: 
Ping = 26ms
Download = 10.19 mb/s
Upload = 2.05 mb/s

I do not know what is decent . My computer is a bit slow at times so I don't know if it's internet connection related or just my computer is slow? What do the numbers mean to people who know?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The Ping doesn't mean much unless it's really bad (high number). Yours is fine.

Whether the Download/Upload are decent depends on what you are supposed to be getting. My cable internet ISP provides 12 Mbps down/1 Mbps up service. My results minutes ago were 11.53/0.92. Those are very good. But if I were supposed to be getting 30/5 I'd be very upset.


----------

